# Nancy Pearcey



## bookslover (Aug 3, 2008)

In a couple of weeks, our adult Sunday School class will begin reading her book _Total Truth: Liberating Christianity from Its Cultural Captivity_ (Wheaton: Crossway Books, 2005).

Has anyone read this book? Can you discuss its pros and cons?


----------



## sastark (Aug 3, 2008)

I own it, but haven't read it, yet. I do know she has a brief discussion of the difference between Continental and Scottish Reformed approaches to philosophy. I also gather (from her book _The Soul of Science_, which I have read) that she is Dooyewardian and not Van Tillian.


----------



## caddy (Aug 3, 2008)

I have! Wonderful, wonderful book. My wife asked me awhile back about the authors I read, why all of them where men. I said, "not all of them. I have one book by Nancy Pearcey. She was a student under F.Schaeffer at L'Abri back in the 70s.

I can't think of any "cons." It's been a couple of years since I read it. I have went back to it quite a few times for reference in that time. The pros are 1) She is very thorough, a writer with excellent sources and footnotes to substiantiate the points she's making.


----------



## Reepicheep (Aug 4, 2008)

We're teaching through it on Sunday nights this summer. It's an excellent book. 

check out her website as well- Pearcey Report


----------



## TimV (Aug 4, 2008)

A woman teacher in an OP church?


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 4, 2008)

TimV said:


> A woman teacher in an OP church?



a woman author.

Watch out, but they also sing hymns penned by WOMEN!


----------



## TimV (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess they can teach as long as they're not in the same room, then.


----------



## R Harris (Aug 4, 2008)

bookslover said:


> In a couple of weeks, our adult Sunday School class will begin reading her book _Total Truth: Liberating Christianity from Its Cultural Captivity_ (Wheaton: Crossway Books, 2005).
> 
> Has anyone read this book? Can you discuss its pros and cons?



Our men's group had it as their study two years ago. I was not in the group, but looked at a copy and did a psuedo Evelyn Wood treatment of it. I also have heard her speak on tape.

Someone correct me if I am wrong here, but I get the impression that she is sort of a "reformed Chuck Colson" when it comes to cultural issues. In other words, she encourages engagement, but runs as far away from reconstructionism as she can.

The problem I have with this approach, or the Colson approach, or other evangelical approaches, is that ultimately they all boil down to a half-way accommodation approach. In other words, forget about Christianizing the culture - it ain't gonna happen. So, here is what we offer as a "happy medium" solution.

It all comes down to the Tertullian quote, used by VanTil as a title of one of his books - what does Jerusalem have in common with Athens? There is no way they can honestly co-exist; one will have to give way to the other.

Bahnsen postulated this 30 years ago, and nothing has changed. Pearcey, Colson, and others attempt the half-way solutions, but nothing seriously workable rarely comes from them for the reason I mention above.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 4, 2008)

sastark said:


> I also gather (from her book _The Soul of Science_, which I have read) that she is Dooyewardian and not Van Tillian.



Could you elaborate on this? If you have time.


----------



## Jon Peters (Aug 4, 2008)

TimV said:


> A woman teacher in an OP church?



Are women permitted to teach any sort of Sunday school class?


----------



## Staphlobob (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm not sure about the criticisms of her, but I read the book and found it to be quite good. I know she's got a professional relationship with Colson (ugh), but I don't think any of that came out in her book. 

Of all things, it was for sale at the Cumberland Valley Bookstore - an extremely reformed store which is quite picky regarding the books they sell. Seeing it there, and trusting the bookstore, I bought it and found it to be an excellent book.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 5, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> TimV said:
> 
> 
> > A woman teacher in an OP church?
> ...



That brings back a memory: years ago, Duane Litfin wrote a book on public speaking, and I had a seminary prof tell me that some seminaries would not use that book _because it had a photo of a woman on the cover._ Sheesh.


----------



## TimV (Aug 5, 2008)

> That brings back a memory: years ago, Duane Litfin wrote a book on public speaking, and I had a seminary prof tell me that some seminaries would not use that book because it had a photo of a woman on the cover. Sheesh.



Well, a woman on the cover of a book would be the exact same thing as a woman teaching a Bible study class with men in it, right? Because if not, it would not be relevant to the topic.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 5, 2008)

TimV said:


> > That brings back a memory: years ago, Duane Litfin wrote a book on public speaking, and I had a seminary prof tell me that some seminaries would not use that book because it had a photo of a woman on the cover. Sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a woman on the cover of a book would be the exact same thing as a woman teaching a Bible study class with men in it, right? Because if not, it would not be relevant to the topic.



Using a book written by a woman isn't the same as having a woman teach the class, Tim. The writer of any book used by a church sunday school class is not the teacher of the class in any way, shape, or form. You want to use good, solid material - and using books by women doesn't necessarily run afoul of the prohibitions in the Scriptures of women teaching in the congregation. (it can be, but it depends on how the material is used) 

Several prominent men on this list use commentaries written by (gasp!) women in preparation of their sermons. Are they guilty of violating proper Biblical order?


----------



## TimV (Aug 5, 2008)

> Several prominent men on this list use commentaries written by (gasp!) women in preparation of their sermons. Are they guilty of violating proper Biblical order?



No, if they use women teachers, it's fine, as long as they aren't in the same room. But there're always people looking for a loop hole, and I'm sure you'll find good company, if you want to.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 5, 2008)

TimV said:


> > Several prominent men on this list use commentaries written by (gasp!) women in preparation of their sermons. Are they guilty of violating proper Biblical order?
> 
> 
> 
> No, if they use women teachers, it's fine, as long as they aren't in the same room. But there're always people looking for a loop hole, and I'm sure you'll find good company, if you want to.



I assume you're intending this to be sarcastic?

I'm not looking for any loophole - a woman who writes a scholarly book and is referred to by a pastor in preparing himself for HIS teaching is simply NOT TEACHING the congregation. You will be hard pressed to justify your position Scripturally.


----------

